# looking for good shin protection



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I just bought 686 knee and shin guards. The look similar to the Demon snows, but what I realized when putting them on is that they get in the way of my boot. I cant tuck them in and they arent wide enough to wrap around. The protecs look like they are sized right to sit right above the boot, wish I would have thought about this before buying the other ones.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

The R.E.D. Rail guard is the best I have used. It uses a seperate knee and shin guard that lets your knees move freely. Also provides really good protection without being insanely bulky. 

However, out of those two I would use the Protect IPS rail guard as this was my knee/shin guard before the reds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> The R.E.D. Rail guard is the best I have used. It uses a seperate knee and shin guard that lets your knees move freely. Also provides really good protection without being insanely bulky.
> 
> However, out of those two I would use the Protect IPS rail guard as this was my knee/shin guard before the reds.


Ahh, didn't even notice these ones! It got a minus one star b/c of the velco catching on to the inner linings of your pants if they have fleece. 

I like the fact that they are separated too! 

So between the Red vs Protec, which one would you recommend?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

I haven't used those but I absolutely love my R.E.D s ones and also have the Protec IPS Rail guards. I like the R.E.D s ones a lot better because they have a seperate knee and shin guard. I am assuming the Protec ones would be compareable as well though I have no experience with them. I don't think I like the idea of the big ass straps wrapping around. The R.E.D. ones have velcro straps, but they are lower profile.


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

get some soccer shin guards.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> I haven't used those but I absolutely love my R.E.D s ones and also have the Protec IPS Rail guards. I like the R.E.D s ones a lot better because they have a seperate knee and shin guard. I am assuming the Protec ones would be compareable as well though I have no experience with them. I don't think I like the idea of the big ass straps wrapping around. The R.E.D. ones have velcro straps, but they are lower profile.


thanks, I'll check out those ones out! :thumbsup: 



apintojr said:


> get some soccer shin guards.


the thing about soccer shin guards are that they cover the entire shin since soccer shoes are low tops. they'll mos def get in the way when wearing snowboarding boots


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

apintojr said:


> get some soccer shin guards.


Ya soccer shin guards are no good brosef. Snowboard shinguards are really just a half shinguard that covers all the way down to yer boot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> Ya soccer shin guards are no good brosef.


WERD! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

carne_asada said:


> WERD! :laugh:


Haha, gnar.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> I haven't used those but I absolutely love my R.E.D s ones and also have the Protec IPS Rail guards. I like the R.E.D s ones a lot better because they have a seperate knee and shin guard. I am assuming the Protec ones would be compareable as well though I have no experience with them. I don't think I like the idea of the big ass straps wrapping around. The R.E.D. ones have velcro straps, but they are lower profile.



I ordered the R.E.D ones from Dogfunk and after trying them on, I packed them back up and sent them back the next morning. I don't have huge calves but I do play basketball and even with the Large size I had trouble fitting and that stretchy stuff sucks. 

I called around different moto cross and mtn bike shops and found these ones for $12.95... a hell of lot cheaper and better fitting too. 

Not bashing you homie, but those R.E.D's suck big time! 

Cycle Gear - SHIFT 2007 Knee/Shin Guards BLACK: 2007 Knee/Shin Guards, BLACK


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

RED RAILGUARD-Eternal Snow

I just picked these up. I thought this was a steal until i realized after tax and shipping i save a whole $5. wompwomp. somethings better than nuttin.

I wanna start doing rails but i don't wanna f up my knees and shins so i bought these. No shame in that.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

I use motocross shinguards, alot cheaper and more selection. Plus I use them in the summer when riding my quad.
Also motocross boots are higher therefore the knee/shinguards are usually designed with that in mind, which should work for snowboard boots. Check here:
FOX

Those padded shorts might be a good idea as well....


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Jeffksf said:


> I use motocross shinguards, alot cheaper and more selection. Plus I use them in the summer when riding my quad.
> Also motocross boots are higher therefore the knee/shinguards are usually designed with that in mind, which should work for snowboard boots. Check here:
> FOX
> 
> Those padded shorts might be a good idea as well....


Yeah, I don't know why I didn't look at a motorcycle shop first before ordering those MX ones. 

I got the Shift ones but the Fox stuff look sick!

Bling Bling protection!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

oh damn i've been looking into shin guard stuff as well. i'm kind of on a budget though and whiskey doesn't sell them...like evar  so im waiting. but till then let me know if you guys find a really nice pair cus im down to order one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

colortv said:


> oh damn i've been looking into shin guard stuff as well. i'm kind of on a budget though and whiskey doesn't sell them...like evar  so im waiting. but till then let me know if you guys find a really nice pair cus im down to order one!


I got these Shift ones for $12.95 and don't have the lame sock type, just the velcro that wraps around your leg. The Fox ones are dope too and go for $15! 

Cycle Gear is laced all around California :thumbsup:

Cycle Gear - SHIFT 2008 Enforcer Knee/Shin Guard BLACK: 2008 Enforcer Knee/Shin Guard, BLACK


----------

